# Gmail opens service for Irish users



## DrMoriarty (9 Feb 2007)

> *Gmail opens service for Irish users*
> Gmail, Google's free e-mail service, was opened up to Irish internet users yesterday at www.gmail.com. Up until now new users had to be invited by an existing user of the service, but now anyone in Ireland can register.
> The Gmail service provides a large storage capacity for mail (over 2.5 Gigabytes), anti-spam filters, quick search of old mail and the ability to view e-mail conversations around a single subject.
> Gmail competes with Microsoft's popular Hotmail service but Google is hoping greater storage capacity and other unique features will win over new customers.
> ...


Google are of course paying me handsomely for mentioning this...


----------



## Lorraine B (9 Feb 2007)

Hi there,
maybe this seems a stupid question, but what are the advantages of gmail over any other email.  Am using oceanfree.net through MS Outlook and for the vast majority of the time there are no problems with it.  I do seem to be plagued with spam though and am using Mailwasher now as well.
Any help/advice would be appreciated

Regards
Lorraine B


----------



## ninsaga (9 Feb 2007)

Tried it this morning but to no avail...looks for an invitation code. It allows set of a mobile phone email account alright which is not what I was looking for.

ninsaga


----------



## Crunchie (9 Feb 2007)

If anyone wants an invite pm me an email address and I'll send one on to you


----------



## Superman (9 Feb 2007)

Lorraine B said:


> Hi there,
> maybe this seems a stupid question, but what are the advantages of gmail over any other email.  Am using oceanfree.net through MS Outlook and for the vast majority of the time there are no problems with it.



Practically no spam - have been using it as my public email address for the last 2 years and in that time I got one spam email.  
Search function is great - instanteously searches your email for e.g. passwords, the last email you sent to someone etc.
A hybrid email- messenger service - which allows you to easily follow conversations you have with people.

A good product.


----------



## DrMoriarty (9 Feb 2007)

Lorraine B said:


> Hi there,
> maybe this seems a stupid question, but what are the advantages of gmail over any other email.


No such thing.


> [SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1]*Fast search*[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-1]Use Google search to find the exact message you want, no matter when it was sent or received.[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-1]*Lots of space*[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-1]Over 2815.344329 megabytes (and counting) of free storage so you will never need to delete another message.[/SIZE]
> ...


Other new features here.


----------



## Lorraine B (9 Feb 2007)

Thanks DrMoriarty, am trying to make up my mind if I should chage over and at the moment gmail is winning the battle!!

Lorraine B


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Feb 2007)

Resistance is futile. Remember, .


----------



## blacknight (10 Feb 2007)

I probably have a load of invites left, so if you want any just PM me with your email address


----------



## ajapale (10 Feb 2007)

I like gmail and have been using it for years.

But...I find logging in very very slow. I have several active accounts and logging out of one and into another can take an age.

Is there anyway the logging in process in gmail can be speeded up?

thanks,
aj


----------



## CCOVICH (10 Feb 2007)

I have to say that I have never had any problems with Gmail and the spam filters and archiving are fantastic.  It's been my primary e-mail account since I  first signed up


----------



## Guest124 (10 Feb 2007)

It's the best -pure and simple!


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Feb 2007)

ajapale said:


> Is there anyway the logging in process in gmail can be speeded up?


If you use MS Outlook (or pretty much any other e-mail client) you could take advantage of Gmail's [broken link removed] and configure your client to automatically send/receive mail from each of your accounts. I don't know that it would be any quicker _per se_, but it would save you having to log in and out of each account manually.

Of course, it would also mean that you'd be backing up your mail (with all attachments) to your hard drive, which may or may not suit. But I'm sure you could configure your email client to dump messages older than X/which exceed a certain size...(?)

_[Edit: I also have 90-something invites left on each of my three or four accounts, so anyone who wants/needs one (?) — just ask...]_


----------



## rmelly (11 Feb 2007)

BroadbandKen said:


> It's the best -pure and simple!


 
why?


----------



## Sn@kebite (11 Feb 2007)

Crunchie said:


> If anyone wants an invite pm me an email address and I'll send one on to you



Apparently the whole point of this topic is to say that finally you don't need an invite to sign up.



rmelly said:


> why?


I guess he means service-wise,and i have to agree. No spam, no BS in general & no errors on the gmail website, it's just more efficient than any other sites i've experienced over the years.


----------



## europhile (11 Feb 2007)

I've been a besotted gmail user for a few years now. Nothing else compares.

HOWEVER, it's more like gsnail today. Anybody else having similar problems? Is it because they've let the riff raff in?


----------



## scuby (11 Feb 2007)

gmail is great.. you can also personalise your google home page and include gmail on the page... it will show if you any new e-mails with out having to log into gmail to see if you have mail....


----------



## Sn@kebite (11 Feb 2007)

europhile said:


> I've been a besotted gmail user for a few years now. Nothing else compares.
> 
> HOWEVER, it's more like gsnail today. Anybody else having similar problems? Is it because they've let the riff raff in?



Hi, the gmail service is great and not slow for me. But it was slow for me when i had like, 90 emails in my box and i deleted them and gmail was much faster for me. Now i only keep a max of 20 messages and it runs fine.


----------



## europhile (11 Feb 2007)

I've got about 2,000 in mine. I use it as a filing cabinet.


----------



## Guest124 (11 Feb 2007)

guess he means service-wise,and i have to agree. No spam, no BS in general & no errors on the gmail website, it's just more efficient than any other sites i've experienced over the years.
- Thanks Snakebite for the above comment.


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Feb 2007)

Just to say that I get loads of spam in my Gmail account but it always goes directly to the Spam folder.


----------



## europhile (11 Feb 2007)

Ditto.

It rarely misses picking up spam.


----------



## Sn@kebite (11 Feb 2007)

europhile said:


> I've got about 2,000 in mine. I use it as a filing cabinet.



Didn't think it held that much, make sure they're not important like personal incase you get hacked, not that that's going to happen. "Better safe than sorry" would be an appropriate saying



BroadbandKen said:


> guess he means service-wise,and i have to agree. No spam, no BS in general & no errors on the gmail website, it's just more efficient than any other sites i've experienced over the years.
> - Thanks Snakebite for the above comment.



why do you sound ironic?


----------



## europhile (11 Feb 2007)

It holds nearly 3,000MB. My 2,000 messages take up only about 6% of that.


----------



## Guest124 (12 Feb 2007)

Snakebite -no irony intended -was just thanking you for answering the question for me.
I wonder how many have signed up recently to G Mail? -alot I would say!


----------



## EvilDoctorK (12 Feb 2007)

europhile said:


> It holds nearly 3,000MB. My 2,000 messages take up only about 6% of that.



Exactly - the beauty of it is that you never need to delete anything and it's highly searchable so easy to find anything ... it's been described as a second brain before and I guess in a way it kind of could be !

The only downside is the contextual advertising they put in it triggered off Keywords in your email ... some people consider this too invasive but I find that not too intrusive really and consider it a reasonable "price" to pay for such a good email system.

Certainly way better than the hideously slow hotmail that's full of non contextual but heavy graphical advertising .. surely hotmail must die of they don't innovate more.


----------



## johndublin (12 Feb 2007)

re: no spam,


I get 1000+ pieces of spam per day with gmail had to move back to y! mail


----------



## car (12 Feb 2007)

> I get 1000+ pieces of spam per day with gmail



Have you tried marking some of them as spam and seeing if they continue, Ive my gmail address from nearly day one they released it, not exagerating by saying I get no more then 1 spam email a month in my inbox, everything else goes to the spam folder of which there is several hundreds monthly. very efficient.


----------



## rmelly (12 Feb 2007)

haven't heard much that hotmail doesn't offer - and I have accounts with both, neither of which gets much spam.

also someone mentioned having your gmail on your google home page - will it allow me to access hotmail or yahoo etc?

FYI to all you who posted about spam: the amount of spam you get is directly related to your use of your email address when signing up to web sites, forums etc. if you are careful you will generally not get spam.

the one feature I 'like' on gmail is the advertising that is content sensitive based on the opened mail - nice to see google monitoring my mails...i have NO concerns about my privacy.


----------



## Sn@kebite (12 Feb 2007)

rmelly said:


> FYI to all you who posted about spam: the amount of spam you get is directly related to your use of your email address when signing up to web sites, forums etc. if you are careful you will generally not get spam..



Sort of a development of what i just said At least i know i'm not wrong.


----------



## heather (13 Feb 2007)

I've been using it for a year now, find it brilliant, have downloaded the mobile phone application as well, receive a text message every time I get a mail and can screen what comes in, what needs to be checked urgently & what doesnt, pretty cool


----------



## aircobra19 (14 Feb 2007)

I like Gmail I get much less spam and I've no problem with speed logging in or switching between accounts. I like the way it groups all emails in the same subject. I dislike the tagging instead folders, and I like the free access to gmail via pop3 to outlook. I also like the way it stores all your addresses and contacts. 

I also use hotmail put think its as clunky as heck, and you don't have free pop3 access. 

I use pop3 so I can have offline storage of my emails in a PST.


----------

